# Who's the biggest PUNK in NASCAR??



## Arrow3 (Feb 11, 2007)

Who do you think it is??


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a hard one because they are so many.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 11, 2007)

I used to own a company that dealt directly with the Teams(We supplied the windshield Tear-Offs) and of all the drivers I've met I would say that RW was the biggest jerk but currently from what I've seen in the press I would say Harvick or either of the Busch brothers.


----------



## rocket (Feb 11, 2007)

Easy choice for me!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 11, 2007)

rocket said:


> Easy choice for me!



Me too......


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 11, 2007)

I voted for EARS II, Ol' Pile himself.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 11, 2007)

Kyle Busch by far of any. Jeff has rubbed off on him and he looks down his nose everytime you see him on TV. Standing next to his car with his girlfriend or wife with their High Dollar sunglasses on. Arrogance by far the biggest Punk. That whole group  seem like Punks. Johnson, Gordon and Kyle Busch. But if you can drive thats all that is required............


----------



## mickbear (Feb 11, 2007)

jr with out a second thought


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Feb 11, 2007)

KYLE BUSCH


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 11, 2007)

mickbear said:


> jr with out a second thought



just asking what makes him a punk in your eyes?


----------



## SouthernAngler (Feb 11, 2007)

mickbear said:


> jr with out a second thought



Are you serious?....What reason do you see for that...he's about the only one that'll admit his screw ups on the track...take last night for example...

unlike the Roush boys...its always someone else's fault with them


----------



## mickbear (Feb 11, 2007)

spoiled little brat that road daddy's coat tail,take away the name and money hes a nobody ---now the real men are "the man" KYLE BUSH and the" law on the track" Brian VICKERS thats what i'm talking  about---they are real drivers  reincarnated from the old school boys---best in the business i tell ya except for "THE MASTER" "THE LEGEND" "THE ONE AND ONLY" --JEEEEFFFFFF GOOOORDOOON (hear the crowd roar ) yes yes yes --best of the best


----------



## LTRRTL (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## biggdogg (Feb 11, 2007)

ol big ears busch is an insult to rusty's car. i cringe every time i see that jack--- behind the wheel.


----------



## coooooon24 (Feb 11, 2007)

i would have to agree with mickbear 1000% on this one,except for the kyle bush,brian vickers part (voted for jr,hes a plug)


----------



## LTRRTL (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't know about punk, but Gordon going after #17 after the race with his helment on has to win the wussy award. Dude at least take your hard hat off. JMO


----------



## Buck (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry I could only vote once cause both of the Busch boys are punks...


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 11, 2007)

mickbear said:


> spoiled little brat that road daddy's coat tail,take away the name and money hes a nobody ---now the real men are "the man" KYLE BUSH and the" law on the track" Brian VICKERS thats what i'm talking  about---they are real drivers  reincarnated from the old school boys---best in the business i tell ya except for "THE MASTER" "THE LEGEND" "THE ONE AND ONLY" --JEEEEFFFFFF GOOOORDOOON (hear the crowd roar ) yes yes yes --best of the best



This is one example of what smoking crack can and will do to normal thinking.


----------



## gdaagent (Feb 11, 2007)

Bruz said:


> I used to own a company that dealt directly with the Teams(We supplied the windshield Tear-Offs) and of all the drivers I've met I would say that RW was the biggest jerk but currently from what I've seen in the press I would say Harvick or either of the Busch brothers.



True dat! I've seen RW in fine fashion on more than one occasion. He is a put on. He hates the fans. Especially the kids. I saw him twice put a kid off for asking for an autograph. Once in ATL and once in Talladega. The one in ATL, the kid walked up to him sitting on a golf cart and asked him. The kid was about ten. Wallace told his cart driver to take off. Just ignored the kid. The one in Talladega. We were talking to Tanya Tucker and Geoff Bodine. Wallace was getting in a car when a kid walked up and asked for the autograph. Wallace said, "Give me a break". Bodine said, "That's him".

I hate to say that Gordon is the punk, eventhough, I don't like him. But I've always seen him relate to the fans well. Stewart is one of my favorites, but I don't think he likes the fans too well. I guess I would say...Harvick! He's a ******** to his wife.


----------



## Jason280 (Feb 11, 2007)

> spoiled little brat that road daddy's coat tail,take away the name and money hes a nobody ---now the real men are "the man" KYLE BUSH and the" law on the track" Brian VICKERS thats what i'm talking about---they are real drivers reincarnated from the old school boys---best in the business i tell ya except for "THE MASTER" "THE LEGEND" "THE ONE AND ONLY" --JEEEEFFFFFF GOOOORDOOON (hear the crowd roar ) yes yes yes --best of the best



Now that's pretty funny!


----------



## JigNchunk (Feb 11, 2007)

The Frances for letting foreign cars and the Car of tomorrow.RIP NAscar killed off 2007


----------



## gdaagent (Feb 12, 2007)

JigNchunk said:


> The Frances for letting foreign cars and the Car of tomorrow.RIP NAscar killed off 2007




Heck yeah! Down with modern technology. There needs to be some rule changes, alright. 
1. All races are ran under the lights on Friday and Saturday nights during prime time. 
2. All tracks must turn left, ONLY. No road courses.
3. No one under the age of 25 can race in the Cup. 
4. All problems with drivers will be handled on the track during or after the race by the drivers themselves.
5. Important rule. Run what ya' brung!


----------



## mickbear (Feb 12, 2007)

dang-- come on ya'll ---you can do better than this ,its harder to start a red sheep stampede than i thought


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Feb 12, 2007)

Robbie Gordon habds down


----------



## specialk (Feb 12, 2007)

mickbear said:


> dang-- come on ya'll ---you can do better than this ,its harder to start a red sheep stampede than i thought





we've gotten use to the trolls.....................


----------



## rocket (Feb 12, 2007)

Craig Knight said:


> This is one example of what smoking crack can and will do to normal thinking.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 12, 2007)

mickbear said:


> jr with out a second thought



Thats the way I voted.


----------



## wam777 (Feb 12, 2007)

mickbear said:


> spoiled little brat that road daddy's coat tail,take away the name and money hes a nobody ---now the real men are "the man" KYLE BUSH and the" law on the track" Brian VICKERS thats what i'm talking  about---they are real drivers  reincarnated from the old school boys---best in the business i tell ya except for "THE MASTER" "THE LEGEND" "THE ONE AND ONLY" --JEEEEFFFFFF GOOOORDOOON (hear the crowd roar ) yes yes yes --best of the best



There is not a person on this board that would not have done the same thing. You can't blame him for being born to a famous nasar driver.  I believe he is about as down to earth as anyone.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 12, 2007)

Kyle Busch.


----------



## short stop (Feb 12, 2007)

Kyle   by a landslide  but Vickers  is  close right there as an ex tie  scrubber  from  the Hendrick stable .


----------



## hnter270 (Feb 12, 2007)

i think ol kurt...i mean pee wee herman won the punk award...i still cannot see how jr is a punk.. and jeff gordon owns his own winery...for drinkin and when someone tries to bump draft him


----------



## Bruz (Feb 12, 2007)

mickbear said:


> spoiled little brat that road daddy's coat tail,take away the name and money hes a nobody ---



He's a success Despite his upbringing ...Not because of it. You should hear the stories of how those kids were treated and you would think again.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 12, 2007)

if you voted jr as a punk, your on crack.  Nobody is more laid back, willing to accept fault as he. You don't have to like him or want him to win, but get serious. He has no attitude what so ever compared to most of these guys. Don't hate him cause of who his dad was. He could drive anyway. They don't stick untalented people in them cars. They are all good to a point. But a punk? That's stretching it!


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 12, 2007)

flipinstick said:


> are yall talking about jerks or punks? if its punks your lookin for its matt kenseth(not speld right i know)but he let rainbow boy jack im up after a race and did nothing.,



Yep thats right. One was scared and the other was proud of it.


----------



## rocket (Feb 12, 2007)

Craig Knight said:


> Yep thats right. One was scared and the other was proud of it.


Aint that the truth!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 12, 2007)

LTRRTL said:


> Don't know about punk, but Gordon going after #17 after the race with his helment on has to win the wussy award. Dude at least take your hard hat off. JMO



Why Be STUPID take ya helmet off and take a chance on gettin hit in the face you win the WUSSY AWARD


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Feb 13, 2007)

I think Stewart, just because he dosen't think twice about bump drafting someone to take the lead, but when someone bump drafts on him he blows up about it. That's just my 2 pennies


----------



## gahealey (Feb 13, 2007)

I find it amusing how NASCAR seems to break down to Jr. fans and the rest of the drivers fans.  

I guess all of those other drivers fans are jealous that Jr. fans outnumber the rest combined! Hahahahahaha.....

I don't particularly think Jeff Gordon and Tony Stewart are punks,....I just think they are, well,...shall we say "closer" than most might realize behind closed trailer doors.  Sometimes they might let JJ tag along like you would expect of Gordon's lap dog but he is about useless and his cheating crewchief should be out of NASCAR completely.  

Now, let's see how much that stirs up in a sea of red?


----------



## BOW'D UP (Feb 13, 2007)

WHOEVER LET IN THE TOYOTAS


----------



## SBG (Feb 13, 2007)

Tony Stewart


----------



## BOW'D UP (Feb 14, 2007)

funny guys say Tony stewart --- hes probably the least punk on the track---closest thing we have to Dale earnhardt  #3--what everyone loved #3 for, they  hate stewart for. 
 he doesnt take crap from anybody, isnt scared of anyone, backs up what he says. and if you start something with him--- you go in the wall baby!!
oh yah best car driver out there.
THE NEW INTIMADATOR!!!!!!!!#20

MATT kenseth wasnt on the list. anyone who races just to finish with no dents is a punk


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 14, 2007)

Right on!!!!!!! bow'd up I agree.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Feb 14, 2007)

Both Busch boys are punks but I have written off NASCAR. I won't watch it, won't buy the products. Who in the world thought it would be a good idea to let Toyota in? Fire that fool and kick the japs out!

REMEMBER PEARL HARBOR!!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the fact Gordon wore a helmet to a fight. Why take it off to get beat up. Are there rules to fighting now that I don't know about??? Last fight I was in, there weren't no rules .  I love the fact that Tony Stewart don't take a bit of crap from anyone. He's a hot head but he's crazy just like DE was back in the day. He won't lose an ounce of sleep wrecking somebody to win. I think they can all be jerks at some time or another to fans. We as fans really don't get the pressure those dudes are under on a day to day business and never will.


----------



## SkyHigh (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont know how you guys can call TS a punk. He is the definition of a race car driver. If you want to look at a punk, (besides the Busch Bros.) then look at Jimmie Johnson. Not only is he a punk but a cheater. But, I guess if thats what it takes for him and his team to win...........


----------



## diehardawg (Feb 15, 2007)

Has to be Ricky Bobby


----------



## parkerman (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought Rowdy Gaines was a punk at first......


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 15, 2007)

diehardawg said:


> Has to be Ricky Bobby


----------



## SkyHigh (Feb 15, 2007)

Nah, if anyone is a punk it would have to be that french man jean gerard, with his pepe le pew crap. Who eats crepes anyway?


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 15, 2007)

BOW'D UP said:


> funny guys say Tony stewart --- hes probably the least punk on the track---closest thing we have to Dale earnhardt  #3--what everyone loved #3 for, they  hate stewart for.
> he doesnt take crap from anybody, isnt scared of anyone, backs up what he says. and if you start something with him--- you go in the wall baby!!
> oh yah best car driver out there.
> THE NEW INTIMADATOR!!!!!!!!#20
> ...


----------



## jackscreekboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Both of the Busch boys are at the top of my list but Kyle is the biggest for me also


----------



## bwarnock (Feb 16, 2007)

> [I guess all of those other drivers fans are jealous that Jr. fans outnumber the rest combined! Hahahahahaha.....
> /QUOTE]
> Are you serious? You think a Gordon, Johnson, or Stewart fan cares about that. That is the only thing Jr outnumbers these guys in. I am curious as to why JR fans or so sensitive when anything is said about their driver yet they are the first to put down other drivers. By the way, calling guys sissys and questioning their manhood when the constantly outperform your driver is not really helping your case.


----------



## creekbender (Feb 16, 2007)

I WAS THINKING ABOUT DERRICK COPE YA'LL KNOW HE'S PRETTY MEAN


----------



## LUCKYDOG (Feb 17, 2007)

mickbear said:


> spoiled little brat that road daddy's coat tail,take away the name and money hes a nobody ---now the real men are "the man" KYLE BUSH and the" law on the track" Brian VICKERS thats what i'm talking  about---they are real drivers  reincarnated from the old school boys---best in the business i tell ya except for "THE MASTER" "THE LEGEND" "THE ONE AND ONLY" --JEEEEFFFFFF GOOOORDOOON (hear the crowd roar ) yes yes yes --best of the best


----------



## Chuck Martin (Feb 19, 2007)

I voted for Kurt Bush the other day and his bone headed stunt yesterday confirmed it. He took Stewart out as well as his own car, don't try and tell me he couldn't have dropped down more cause he could have.......he also spent 30 or so laps early in the race blocking and then was crying on the radio to his spotter saying 20 was out of control Classless punk. Matt ain't no better with all the junk he pulled either.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 25, 2007)

i say steve wallace thats a punk aint done anything but wreck and cry.hat backwards young punk.Im glad jr. grew out of the punk stage i think dale would be proud of him now.as far as kurt and kyle them boys can drive they are race car drivers theres no rule that says they got be nice to anybody.if they are punks they earned the right to be one.i think bifles a punk for wrecking retimum today if not for the safer walls he would be in the promise land.


----------

